# FIFA 08 Black screen problems



## sac_ban89

when I double click the FIFA 08 icon to start the game, a black screen appears and that's all !!!!!!!!
It freezes then and there !1
I have to restart it again. It doesn't even comes to the desktop, once it freezes. So , please !!! This is a big problem. :upset:Help me out !!!!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah

hello welcome to tsf.have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## sac_ban89

no doesnt helps


----------



## koala

Step 9. If, after running through each of the above steps, you are still having the problem, then post your issue in the appropriate section, *along with your full system specs* (see the link below for info on posting system specs) and a list of the games which have the problem, and indicate that you have run through these steps. Someone will take a look at your thread as soon as possible.


----------



## koala

Go to the game folder in Windows Explorer. Open locale.ini in Notepad and change the line *RESOLUTION=1280x1024x32* to a lower resolution, eg 800x600x32

And change the line *WIDESCREEN=1* to 0 if you don't have a widescreen monitor.

Save locale.ini and try the game again.


----------



## sac_ban89

there isn't any locale.ini file
I've searched for it 
didn't get it


----------



## discolover

me too


----------



## pharoah

have yoo looked in the correct place?read these 4 posts.

http://www.soccergaming.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2417569#post2417569


----------



## blerand

find a solution anybody


----------



## Sela

hi , I have the same problem. 
I found what you mean with locale.ini
its in config.dat

But i cant find resolution and windscreen, i did ctrl+f(search) but no results...

what now?


----------



## discolover

me = same problem as sela


----------



## Sela

I looked at the demands , and its the same as fifa07.
07 runs without any problems , so it cant be my graphic card
or something


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

Are you guys using cracks to run the game?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

You need to speak English on this forum to get the best help.


----------



## pharoah

we have members from all over the world.someone will eventually translate that.if its something nasty you will get banned.just so you know!


----------



## FarihSultanMehm

Zaten Im Speak engilish what is the engilishden or dil this way about.community is pro.Who is con speak whatca ım speak ingilish.Not Anti-Engilish no.this vay about.this biz Pro Engilizceciyiz


----------



## Sela

he is not flaming, its turkish like me.
@iamnutsaboutpc : yes i am using the crack, but i had the same problem with the demo
so..


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

Try website situated in your homeland... that speak your language.

Mikey.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

Sela said:


> he is not flaming, its turkish like me.
> @iamnutsaboutpc : yes i am using the crack, but i had the same problem with the demo
> so..


The odds are you are all cracking (which is ILLEGAL) this forum does not support any activity about cracks.


----------



## FarihSultanMehm

OK, I found a friend who can speak English.. I have a big problem. I bought a original FIFA 08 CD and I installed it. But, when I cliks FIFA 08 button, I see a black screen! My screen card is GeForce 2 MX 400. I want to find a patch about it. Thanks....


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

OK I will let Gaming Support take over from here I can't see what the problem is.

Mikey.


----------



## pharoah

Sela said:


> he is not flaming, its turkish like me.
> @iamnutsaboutpc : yes i am using the crack, but i had the same problem with the demo
> so..


remove the crack try it with the disk in the drive.otherwise we will have to close the thread forum rules.we dont support,or help with cracks etc.


----------



## pharoah

FarihSultanMehm said:


> OK, I found a friend who can speak English.. I have a big problem. I bought a original FIFA 08 CD and I installed it. But, when I cliks FIFA 08 button, I see a black screen! My screen card is GeForce 2 MX 400. I want to find a patch about it. Thanks....



to find a patch for it just google "fifa 08 patch" i found some english patches for it.if you google it from there i would assume it will be the turkish language version of the patch.


----------



## Sela

fifa 08 patch , or the graphic card patch( cause i allready tried this and it wont work )


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

Oh dear... when you say 'graphics card patch' you don't mean 'graphics card driver', do you? What is the name of the 'graphics card patch?'

Mikey.


----------



## Sela

dont whine too much pls , you know what i mean.
Just give a answer to my question or stfu..


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

I will refuse to help you if you tell me to STFU.

What was the name of the 'graphics card patch' you used please... it is vital.


----------



## Sela

my graphic card is geforce4 mx440. I went to the site(nvidia.com) to upgrade the driver.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

Did you do it properly? Did you get rid of the old drivers first? - If you didn't you need to sort something out.


----------



## Sela

yes i did. I also looked on the ea site and did it with the instructions. 
First remove the old drivers and stuff.. but it still doesnt work


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

OK don't worry... I wanted to make sure that you didn't have a bigger problem on your hands.

Have you tried it without the crack yet? Have you paid for it? I mean it annoys the average tax payer.

Mikey.


----------



## Sela

yes i have the original also. But i am lazy to put the dvd in. So thats why i used the crack.
But its off now. Still, got the same problem


----------



## pharoah

ok folks enough of the stfu stuff.this turns into a swearing match i will lock it.


----------



## Sela

srry, it wont happen again


----------



## pharoah

thats ok sela i can see why you are annoyed.you got a game you want to play,and cant.for video driver information take a look at the "Video Drivers&Information" link in my sig.


look below


----------



## cfan01

Okay, this has been helpful so far, but I have an Intel video driver, not nVidia. Does anyone know what to do with Intel drives?


----------



## jeppertjuh55555

can you please help me, because i don't realy understand what ye all mean. so please try to explain it inn one post as clear as posible pleaseray:ray:


----------



## princezane

Jepper - there hasn't been a 100% answer honestly. If you're having problems, read the "Video drivers and Information" link in pharoah's sig.


----------



## lucabrazzi

hey guys am new here. the black screen issue ticks me off. isnt it got to do with the chipsets on our pc's? coz in the read me there is a list of chipsets and mine aint there. Or has any one found a solution. Help pleeeease am desparate. later........


----------



## stevy_9

ok.for those who are suffering from the black screen prob.the problem is with your chipsets.
though fifa 07 worked even if u'r chipset's not listed
fifa 08 doesnt....:4-dontkno

so for those who want to play fifa 08 check u'r chipset with the supported list


----------



## Tiber Septim

I've noticed a lot of people trying to use Geforce 4 graphics cards with this game as well as one person using a Geforce 2 in this thread.
Please note the game requires a *minimum of a Geforce 3* and it *does not support Geforce 4* cards at all.

If you want to see if Fifa will work on your PC go to *Can You Run It?*
Then select Fifa 08. It'll tell you if it should work on your PC.

If it says you pass, run through the '*Common Game Issues*' thread.
Then after completing those steps, *create a new thread* outlining your problem including your *system specs*.

Thanks.


----------



## girish1988

Still it doesn't workout what can i do?i really love fifa 08 ?how can i play it?


----------



## Rabby_fifacrazy

at last i have solve the problem.Now we can play fifa08.i an still working with it.but i have played it and it works.it needs some editing . But you need fifa07.If you have it. Email me.g will tell how to do it


----------



## kk2331995

so anyone solved the problem ????
pls post!!!!


----------



## fidanhoti

when i click in fifa 08 icon i see a black screen.i must restart my computer.help me...


----------

